# leopard gecko without water.



## chap (Apr 3, 2011)

how long can a leopard gecko be without water or food..
am planning to go away for just under a week in a few weeks and wonder how long would be fair to leave her when the waters evaporated? i dont want to stress or annoy her so i can arrange something but didnt know if its fine to have a few days at all after the waters ended? 
thanks.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If your leo has a thick round tail, It could do a week easy with out food, BUT fresh water should always be available. 
So you may need to get someone to come round yours, Or buck your leo into some where.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

A healthy Leo of a good weight CAN go several weeks without food. Not to say that is desirable. Water is a different matter. Then there is the issue of if your heating packed up , or overheated (yes, even with a thermostat this can happen - stats can fail). Then there is the issue of if your Leo injured itself.

The chances are that your Leo would probably be OK for a week if the water bowl was full when you left. But would you want to risk it? - I wouldn't.

Best thing you can do is to get someone to pop in. If they don't like livefood then fine (provided your Leo is a well nourished adult). Just ask them to check the water bowl, the temps and that the Leo looks ok. Even a complete newbie to reps could do that.


----------

